# I'm sure this is meant to be for ladies.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice little website for underwear afficionados

http://www.knickerpicker.com/dressing-room.asp


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

[email protected]#y H*ll I think im going Blind! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

and how exactly do you get to find that sort of thing???
:roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mattyR said:


> and how exactly do you get to find that sort of thing???
> :roll:


You have lots of perverts for friends. :roll:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

lots of fun to be had looking for pressies :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

robokn said:


> lots of fun to be had looking for pressies :roll: :roll: :roll:


Works for me.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I thank you Kell for posting [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Made my night :roll:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Good lord ive crashed my milk float!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Well that passed 4 hours...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Great example of using the technology....no really it is....


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

And it gets past the filtered websites at work as well!!!

Woohoo!!! Great way to spend my after noon.

Dunno if I'll be able to leave my desk (if you get me) after looking at the blonde in the middle anyway!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

6 hours smas shopping for the misses, did'nt even leave my desk!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, that passed 10 minutes! Very interesting, purely from an IT standpoint of course


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Absolutely CRAP...she should be changing to the selected outfit in front of us...not going behind the scenes! Fucking shy betch I bet she is unshaved!! :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Cananyone find the bend over and wiggle your arse button cos Ive looked for over an hour now and my eyes are starting to hurt?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Cananyone find the bend over and wiggle your arse button cos Ive looked for over an hour now and my hand is starting to hurt?


REALLY :wink: :roll:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I don't usually like to see women walking away from me, but this site makes it almost an art.


----------

